# SoilSavvy results help.



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

background: zone 8a, compacted gray/black clay soil
This is the first test I've done since moving into the new construction home in Dec.2016. pH and Nitrogen levels seem ok. Phosphorous and potash are low i know and are a little easier remedied than my primary concerns on this result.

The Calcium, Sulfur, and Sodium are off the charts insane. I've done a bit of googling but haven't really found anything to help bring these to normal levels. Suggestions or Ideas are welcomed.










As a side note. I was planning on leveling my lawn with sand in the coming month or two, but with the Sodium levels i've come to rethink it, any reason i shouldn't be worried with leveling with sand?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How many sample areas did you take the sample from?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> How many sample areas did you take the sample from?


4 different locations. (front, back, each side of the house). Granted, this is on 4500 sqft of lawn area, so it's really not that spread out.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You only took 4 samples for you whole 4.5K of lawn? If that is the case I wouldn't take your results too seriously but with what you got, I would just go with a balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10 or 20-20-20 for the first 1 or 2 applications then just switch to something with a high Nitrogen number like 27-0-4 and then maybe retest at the end of the season using a lot more sample areas. I think a lot of members here are really liking Waypoint Analytical tests as they are very thorough and give recommendations too. I think I am going to send a sample into them at the end of the season as I was kind of disappointed in the NC soil test I got back from he State.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, unfortunately those results are fairly typical of soil in this area, minus the sulfur. Did you add sulfur to the lawn/soil? As MQ said, the results could be drastically different with more sample areas, but aside from the sulfur, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Txag12 (Apr 22, 2018)

I wouldn't worry about P and K. Those elements get bound easily to particles in your soil and become unavailable to the plants. I've added two photos of their cycles and how they interact with the soils.
If your turf isn't showing signs of deficiency with these two elements I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Smectite sounds like a gibberish word


----------



## Txag12 (Apr 22, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Smectite sounds like a gibberish word


Lol that's how I felt while learning this.


----------

